
Scientists identify new coronavirus strain that appears to be more contagious - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-05-05/mutant-coronavirus-has-emerged-more-contagious-than-original
======
pdnell
Anyone know if this is likely to affect the mRNA vaccines such as the Pfizer
vaccine?

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/05/pfizer-biontech-are-set-
to-b...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/05/pfizer-biontech-are-set-to-begin-us-
coronavirus-vaccine-trial.html)

